# Live Sand! Nature's Ocean reef sand or Cichlid spefiic?



## FerociousP (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm about to buy my substrate for my first Cichlid tank. While I'd love to use PFS due to it being cheap but I'd like to have a charcoal/ salt&pepper look bottom. After a week or research and searching I'm stuck between two types and looking to be swayed either way. I saw a great looking charcoal color substrate at my local store and when I asked them what they used they showed me a bag and it was Nature's Ocean Bio-Activ LiveÃ‚Â® Aragonite Black Beach. When I asked about it being for salt water they said it was fine to use in both. It was $35 a 20/lb bag!! I found it for $25 at a PetCo but they only had one bag. Nature's Ocean dry cichlid sand is $17 on their website. I'll be needing about 4 bags to start my 55gal tank.

What do you all with experience think about these products as well as using a "reef" sand in a Cichlid tank? Maybe its ok after a good washing? The LFS is "Aquatic Critter" in Nashville, TN. Although expensive, they have enough in stock and I won't have to order it online and pay for shipping.

I hate being picky in this case because its going cost me, but I'd rather not regret it later and want to change.


----------



## FerociousP (Sep 18, 2011)

*LFS tank with Nature's Ocean Bio-Activ LiveÃ‚Â® Aragonite Black Beach in Cichlid tank*










*Nature's Ocean Cichlid Sand in either the live sand or dry variety*
http://www.fantasybowls.com/african-cichlid-sand










*Or Nature's Ocean Bio-Activ LiveÃ‚Â® Aragonite Black Beach*
http://www.fantasybowls.com/aquarium-live-sand


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I am not a marine expert, but the live sand is advertised to have bacteria attached to it that supposedly cycle a marine tank instantly. I don't know if that works, but at any rate it explains the exorbitant price! In a freshwater tank those bacteria would presumably just die. I doubt that the bacteria are the same in marine and freshwater, but Dr Tim is the one who'd probably know for sure. If the bacteria died, I doubt they'd cause much trouble, but you'd still have to cycle, and it would be one heck of a waste of money. Of course your LFS wouldn't mind that :wink:

Also, 80 pounds of substrate seems like a lot for a 55G. I probably wouldn't use more than 40 pounds. Too thick a substrate layer can cause all kinds of trouble. That said, I am thinking of dry weight of course. If they just weigh the wet sand, 20 pounds might not be much, because you are paying for a ton of water :?

Have you looked into SpectraQuartz at all? It is not meant for fish tanks, but makes an excellent substrate and is available in a wide range of colors. You probably find more info looking for the discontinued 3M ColorQuartz. SpectraQuartz is kind of the replacement. Last I checked a 50 pounds bag was around $20, and that's more than I'd recommend putting in a 55G.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Never mind the sand 18.00 for Yellow labs


----------



## pe_cichlid (Jun 30, 2011)

Those prices are rediculous! in South Africa where i stay, i can get Malawi cichlids priced from $2


----------



## FerociousP (Sep 18, 2011)

JimA said:


> Never mind the sand 18.00 for Yellow labs


I was hoping someone would notice the prices. This is the closest reputable store within 30 miles other than a Petsmart of PetCo chain. Now, I'd assume my prices are going to be higher where I live in the inland US compared to South Africa.... but even to a newb those prices are high. The whole store is "high retail". Should I try to continue to source locally or are online options viable?

Last night I thought quite hard about spending $100 for an inch of sand on the bottom. I came to the conclusion of trying one bag of rinsed black aragonite sand mixed with the appropriate amount of rinsed PFS from a local hardware store. This should give a slightly darker mix than white/tan without looking unnatural. Thoughts? Concerns?


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

The problem I see with mixing the sand is your going to have two different grain sizes which anytime I have seen them mixed does not look well. It's just personal preference. I think it looks dirty. I think this Nature's Ocean Bio-Activ LiveÃ‚Â® Aragonite Black Beach looks amazing. You will only need 2 bags, I would put one and a half bags in and see where you are at like others have said you do not want extremely deep sand as you will have problems.

As for prices if they are the only good store in your area they can probably charge what every they want because most people will pay it. If it were me I'd probably order my fish online, but I'm sure I'd have to slip up and buy a few fish from the local store if there nice. I wouldn't pay $18 for yellow labs.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Have you checked here: www.mcaafish.com

Surely somebody in a local club would know where to buy decent sand in your area. Plus if they are anything like the Ohio clubs I go to, you can probably pick up a bag of first rate yellow labs at their meetings for a buck :thumb:


----------



## FerociousP (Sep 18, 2011)

fmueller said:


> Have you checked here: www.mcaafish.com
> 
> Surely somebody in a local club would know where to buy decent sand in your area. Plus if they are anything like the Ohio clubs I go to, you can probably pick up a bag of first rate yellow labs at their meetings for a buck :thumb:


Hey Thanks!

They are having a swap on Oct. 2 but I seriously doubt my tank will be ready for fish by then  I'll give them a call. There was also a link to a local breeder with much lower prices!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

FerociousP said:


> They are having a swap on Oct. 2 but I seriously doubt my tank will be ready for fish by then


Fish only or things like drygoods as well? I have been to auctions and swap meets where you could pick up anything from actual tanks over filtration and substrate to plants and fish. Of course it always depends on the rules of the particular event, and what sellers in attendance happen to be offering on the day. Somehow I don't think I've ever managed to go home empty handed


----------



## FerociousP (Sep 18, 2011)

Through that website I found a local breeder and got hooked up on some CaribSea Cichlid sand (Sahara). Its the white/black mix and I went to petsmart and got a 5lb bag of the Caribsea Tahitian black sand. Its the same grain size. Hopefully it will get it a little darker for my tastes.

When I visited his place I got a look at all his fish with much better pricing than my local store. He even gave ($5) me a sponge filter out of one of the tanks to help jumpstart mine. I plan to get the sand and water in it tonight after work!


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

Did you go see Jon? Man I have been just like you and paid way too much at AC. I have searched high and low and will only deal with one person in Mt.Juliet when it comes to fish.


----------



## FerociousP (Sep 18, 2011)

Charden said:


> Did you go see Jon? Man I have been just like you and paid way too much at AC. I have searched high and low and will only deal with one person in Mt.Juliet when it comes to fish.


Actually I did... So he is reputable? I got a pretty good vibe from him and enjoyed looking at all his fish.

I just put water in the tank last night and this morning the water was already clear. So, the cycling process begins! I've yet to level the sand so it looks high in places... Also, I need to get rocks in there pretty soon but I got impatient wanting to start the cycling. Also, I need to get a background to limit the sunlight as the only good place in the room for it is in front of that dang window.

3 - 20lb bags of CaribSea Cichlid Sahara mix
1 - 5lb bag of CaribSea Tahitian moon black sand

Its a little lighter than I was hoping but I can live with it.

Last night:
















This morning:


----------



## miamicichlidfan (Aug 14, 2012)

Im going to use just the black tahitian moon sand. Does anyone know if that black argonite beach sand looks any better?


----------

